# Solar element



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just Google "solar water heater".
Not cheap but it is possible to use the sun to heat the water.
Adding your location to your location to your profile is always a big help.
The closer to the equator you are the more since solar can make.


----------



## kingfrog219 (Feb 21, 2014)

*Just the element*

Hello Joe, I'm in GA and I was looking at the electric element and it looks like a 1/4" tube. I was hoping someone made an element with plumbing fitting so I could easily connect it to my collector.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> I'll ask if anyone has come an element that directly replaces an electric element with an solar coil?


The coils for solar hot water tanks are too large to go in thru the element opening. 
You need a lot more surface area because the temperature of the circulating water or coolant is a lot lower than the temp of the electric element.


----------



## kingfrog219 (Feb 21, 2014)

Would the increased time that the solar runs not make up for the lower temp one would get from an electric element? I was also thinking of using something besides water in the coil if I can find something non-toxic.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Here is a cutaway view of a commercial solar hot water tank. Compare the size of the water coil to that of the backup electric element. If you are not thinking big coil, your heat transfer is going to be minimal.


----------



## kingfrog219 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you, that helps a lot.


----------

